# PCT Advice



## alex500 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi, after a test e and tren cycle (12 weeks) would you recommend taking hcg 7 days after last pin for 3 weeks and then take these:

Days 1-10: 
-100 mg of clomid
- 40 mg of nolvadex
Days 11-25:
- 75 mg clomid
- 40 mg nolvadex
Days 25-45:
- 50 mg clomid
- 20 nolvadex

Or just take what's written above after 14 days since last pin and take the hcg in the last 3 weeks of cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2019)

What's up alex, you already running the cycle? How's it going if so?

Start the HCG after you stop the anabolics. Run that for 2 weeks 

Then start clomid and nolva. 

Your doses are way too high. 100 clomid is not needed. I suspect that a longer duration pct is more effective than a higher dose pct. 

50 clomid and 40 nolva may do it for 4 weeks but longer may be required. Use your bloodwork to determine recovery not just your pp and how you feel.


----------



## alex500 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank's for the reply.  I did not start yet because i need to be sure that everything is calculated properly before. What dose of HCG would you recommend me to take in a week? Also i will consider staying with 50mg of clomid. 





PillarofBalance said:


> What's up alex, you already running the cycle? How's it going if so?
> 
> Start the HCG after you stop the anabolics. Run that for 2 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2019)

alex500 said:


> Thank's for the reply.  I did not start yet because i need to be sure that everything is calculated properly before. What dose of HCG would you recommend me to take in a week? Also i will consider staying with 50mg of clomid.



Last time I did a pct it was 250iu eod for a week then 500iu every other day for week 2. It's often recommended you run it during the cycle as well. I haven't done a PCT in years and I don't bother with the HCG. Will get someone in here who knows what's current.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 22, 2019)

alex500 said:


> Thank's for the reply.  I did not start yet because i need to be sure that everything is calculated properly before. What dose of HCG would you recommend me to take in a week? Also i will consider staying with 50mg of clomid.



Alex, remind us how old you are, and how many cycles you have done...? I commend you for not starting yet until you have all your ducks in a row, but just curious what your experience with tren is, and AAS in general. Forgive me if you have already told us...

Edit: nm, I see this will be your 3rd cycle. Either way, I will say you are about to mess with the most dangerous AAS there is in Tren. Tren is no joke. The sides are gnarly/bad, and there is a decent chance you might not recover your natural test levels after this cycle. This is a big decision. Are you sure you are ready?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 22, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Alex, remind us how old you are, and how many cycles you have done...? I commend you for not starting yet until you have all your ducks in a row, but just curious what your experience with tren is, and AAS in general. Forgive me if you have already told us...
> 
> Edit: nm, I see this will be your 3rd cycle. Either way, I will say you are about to mess with the most dangerous AAS there is in Tren. Tren is no joke. The sides are gnarly/bad, and there is a decent chance you might not recover your natural test levels after this cycle. This is a big decision. Are you sure you are ready?



Ok, but how much HCG should her use?

I haven't come off in years so I can't really answer.


----------



## alex500 (Mar 22, 2019)

I consider myself ready. Could you also see my tren cycle thread on my profile and give me your opinion about it? (it's in the last comment since i can't edit that post) 





automatondan said:


> Alex, remind us how old you are, and how many cycles you have done...? I commend you for not starting yet until you have all your ducks in a row, but just curious what your experience with tren is, and AAS in general. Forgive me if you have already told us...
> 
> Edit: nm, I see this will be your 3rd cycle. Either way, I will say you are about to mess with the most dangerous AAS there is in Tren. Tren is no joke. The sides are gnarly/bad, and there is a decent chance you might not recover your natural test levels after this cycle. This is a big decision. Are you sure you are ready?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Ok, but how much HCG should her use?
> 
> I haven't come off in years so I can't really answer.



Haha don't look at me, I'm a TRT guy who does a couple blast a year. All I know is although HCG restarts your natural production, it is also suppressive while taking it, so if he does take it, do what Pillar suggested and do that first, even towards the end of his cycle, and then wait a couple weeks before starting clomid and nolva. If I were cycling (not on TRT), I would run the HCG through the whole cycle at 250 iu 2x a week and then do normal PCT. 



alex500 said:


> I consider myself ready. Could you also see my tren cycle thread on my profile and give me your opinion about it? (it's in the last comment since i can't edit that post)



Sure thing man. I will check it out and post my thoughts.


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2019)

PCT is for quitters.


----------

